# Homes for a Syrian hamster



## Hammi (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi everyone ☺

I am looking to purchase a Syrian hamster in a couple of days and am researching a good home for him/her... Are the cages you can buy in high street stores any good? Or should I look to make my own? I want something he/she can't chew through really... I'm sure I am the same as most others in that I would worry he would chew through his home and I would lose him! Any advice would be very gratefully received ☺

Thank you so much ☺

Jenni


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

This looks a really good spacious cage.http://www.littlepetwarehouse.co.uk/mamble-rat-hamster-narrow-bar-80cm-cage/

there is also a 100cm one

My syrian hamster is living in a freddy  lots of room for him

any other ideas @Torin ?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

You want something that it at least 80cm x 50cm and tall enough to accommodate an 11'' wheel, which is what an adult Syrian needs. Most hamster cages on the market are far too small IMO.

My Syrian lives in a Maxi Duna and I'm very happy with it - very room and a nice deep base for plenty of substrate - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ferplast-Maxi-Multy-Guinea-Rabbit/dp/B00F5ZZ2R6


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

anachronism said:


> This looks a really good spacious cage.http://www.littlepetwarehouse.co.uk/mamble-rat-hamster-narrow-bar-80cm-cage/
> 
> there is also a 100cm one
> 
> ...


this cage looks much too small for a syrian they need a lot of space. Tubes are also the worst for hamsters as there is poor ventilation and they are a PITA to clean. Bars will also keep you up all night when your hamster chews them. I agree with above most hamster cages are too small.

There are many tutorials/videos on how to turn Storage tubs into cages and this can be done very cheaply meaning your hamster can have a much bigger home. You just need to make sure the inside has all smooth edges as any dents and your hamster will gnaw.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Amelia66 said:


> this cage looks much too small for a syrian they need a lot of space. Tubes are also the worst for hamsters as there is poor ventilation and they are a PITA to clean. Bars will also keep you up all night when your hamster chews them. I agree with above most hamster cages are too small.
> 
> There are many tutorials/videos on how to turn Storage tubs into cages and this can be done very cheaply meaning your hamster can have a much bigger home. You just need to make sure the inside has all smooth edges as any dents and your hamster will gnaw.


I know they do. its 80cm long it LOOKS small but it isn't. My hamster doesn't chew his bars, he has far too much other stuff to do


----------

